# Losing my beloved pet after 5th failed ivf



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

My "baby". Well the closest thing I've ever had to one has stopped eating & drinking today.
She is a cat who is 15 & 1/2 yrs old who I've had since 12 weeks old. We've been through a lot together emotionally & she's been the only solid comfort I've had. I don't cry in front of people only her. She just snuggles up to me & doesn't judge me.
She has kidney failure so not eating & drinking is a bad sign. I'm booked in with the vet tomorrow morning but I'm so worried. She's not herself & very lethargic. It's like she's giving up.
I know she's old but I always thought she'd be around for when I at least had one child.
I always thought I'd be in a position to have to reassure her when a real baby came along.
I haven't actually cried about this last failed ivf which was just a few weeks ago, but I am uncontrollable this evening thinking this may be it. I may lose the one consistent love I've had in my life for over 15 years.
Not sure I can deal with much more at the moment!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh Michimoo! I understand    I lost my lovely tabby cat before our LO finally came along. She had been with me for years through thick and thin, she knew all my heartaches and was my comfort on many a cold lonely night. I *loved* that cat. One awful day she had a brain hemorrhage and I lost my precious girl. That was 3 years ago and I still miss her terribly. 

Hold her close tonight. I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am so so sorry.  I have a jack russell and he has been with me through thick and thin.  He drives me made half the time but i love him so much because he has always been next to me when i cry.  When iv been in bed depressed i have had to get up to feed and walk him, he means the world to me.


I hope it goes ok at the vets today and that you have support (other than your beloved cat) at this hard time. xxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am so sorry Michimoo.  How did the appointment go?

I lost my beautiful dog of 12 years just after my DH told me that his vasectomy reversal wasn't a success.  She was my baby, I had a connection with her that I have never felt before or after.  She was my only friend during an abusive relationship in which I lost everyone.  She cuddled me when I needed her, filled the hole in my heart, protected me and loved me unconditionally.

It was the saddest moment of my life and it hurts on a level that few others can understand when you're struggling with fertility too.  My heart goes out to you, sending you lots of   xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I cried myself to sleep whilst DH snored his head off. But I couldn't hide the fact I'd been upset last night as my eyes are so swollen I look like a frog!
So I said to DH I was upset about the cat & he said you don't cry about the ivf failure but you do about your cat?
I couldn't be bothered to explain.
We are now waiting for the blood results so just sitting by the phone to ring.
 it's not bad news & something can be done.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh Michimoo - I do understand how you feel. Your cat has been such a constant giving you unconditional love for so long. I really hope and pray that she'll be ok.  My cat went missing just after I started downregging this time and it was the worst few days of my life because she means so much to us. I remember saying that I didn't care about IVF, I just wanted her back. Thankfully we did get her back.
Sending you lots of love and some purrs from my cat too.
Sara. xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. I hope the results came back ok. We have a black lab who is my first born baby. We got him after our first failed cycle. I hope your cat is ok. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well she's now on a drip in the vets for 48 hours & I'm in hospital tomorrow for a laporoscopy & hysteroscopy so I guess we will both be on a drip together at some point!
It all happens at once. 
Thanks for your wishes & shared stories ladies.
 for my baby 
Xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh Michi, I am so so sorry.  Good luck at the hospital and the vets.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

M
X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Michi I hope your beloved cat will be ok  
I too have a cat whom I adore and I cannot imagine ever losing him.  

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Waiting for the vet to call. She was having to be force fed last night & they don't know why she's not eating. I think more bloods are going to be taken today.
I'm worried sick & really want her home with me but also know that she's at least getting all the right drugs she needs at the vets.
Had my op yesterday & all I'm worrying about is the cat.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh god how awful    Have been thinking of you both. She's in the best place to be taken good care of   
How was your op?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you both.  Perhaps it shows how beautifully in tune the two of you are with each other that you are going through a tough time together.

I've been thinking of you both two, sending you lots of healing vibes xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

She's back home & we've got to see if she eats over the weekend. If she doesn't then there isn't much they can do. Still no diagnosis & even with apetite enhancers she wouldn't eat.
More Blood tests taken & results on Monday.
Thank god for pet insurance! 
Stupidly I've forgotten that I had an operation yesterday & have been dashing around the house, I'm now in pain! 
She will be sleeping on the bed tonight with us as if these are the last few days I want to spend as much time with her as possible.
Thanks for keeping her in your thoughts.
I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad she's home with you.


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Ladies,

I just wanted to let you know that my kitty is making a miraculous recovery. As a last resort we started to liquidize her food & we used all the unused syringes we had left over from our failed IVF's to force feed her. 
(At least they worked for something!)
Even though she hated it, it was the only way to get food inside her. It also gave her the taste of food back which then encouraged her to begin licking the food herself. 
For two weeks we had her sleep with us at night with the door closed so we could monitor her eating (or licking) food in the night. 
Although she's still skinny with shaved patches all over her from the vets stay, she's now got her appetite back & even played with a toy mouse today at the grand old age of 16yrs! (For about 30 seconds but it all counts)


So I just wanted to update you all & thank you for your love & support. It really meant a lot.

M
Xxx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that! It is wonderful news. Our cat is 16 and still has her kitten-like moments.
Hope you've got a good few years left with her.
Sara. xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Wonderful news! So pleased


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

such a relief to hear that, cats fill a special place in the heart


----------

